
Why are there so many mattress stores? - jseliger
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/3265/why-are-there-so-many-mattress-stores
======
Namrog84
It might not be as sexy as some others but this reads like its prime for a
disruptive startup to come and shake it all up

~~~
joshstrange
There are companies like [https://casper.com/](https://casper.com/) that I'd
argue are doing just that (note they one of MANY foam-matteress-delivery
startups/companies). I've never used them but a friend did and seems to be
quite happy with his purchase. I am in the market for a new one but I've yet
to pull the trigger on one of these.

~~~
cockles
I think you're absolutely right. They've been hiding in the shadows of peer-
to-peer referrals for a while but now they've got a real marketing campaign.
Not to mention that several companies are at similar stages -- the market is
getting interesting. The biggest selling point in my opinion is the ease of
purchase. Since the foam can be vacuum packed and shipped via FedEx there's no
more dealing with mattress delivery scheduling and finagling through hallways
and staircases. My own mattress is in good condition but I look forward to
what things will be like come time to replace it.

